# ** Bsaint Unofficial 4ngie Fest 2009 Teaser Video **



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)

I first just want to thank everyone who came out, also to those people I got to meet and talk with definitely made some good friends. Alex & his Mom for all their hospitality and generosity, Hunter and his Uncle as well. Anthony for taking the heat on the way back through Maryland and getting pulled over. And everyone else, Mikey spastic it was good seeing you again, ducky it was great meeting you, Jeremy, Swinford thanks for the drinks and Reed thanks for laughs, and everyone else it was a great time and we will have to do it again. :thumbup:

This is just a small teaser of the trip, it was really hard to compress the whole weekend into a few minutes of fun, so I'm going to be featuring a small section on my next dvd so stay tuned.

Warning: This video contains video that may not be appropriate for young children, the squeamish, or people at work.

*Watch High Quality:* http://vimeo.com/4058491

*Watch Low Quality:* http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Bsaint-Unofficial-4ngie_645233.htm

*Youtube Version 2.0* 



 (different song)

The song is *Kill Hannah - Crazy Angel*

I appreciate any comments and ratings so thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, The Fast and The Moronic.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)

Bmwcat said:


> Wow, The Fast and The Moronic.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice vid, I'm still drooling over the M5 at 2:31!!!!!!


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

:rofl::rofl:

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/fast-and-furious/1081305/


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

:yawn:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Bmwcat said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/fast-and-furious/1081305/


: puke:

NTTAWWT...


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

I was at 4ngieFest. It was a fantastic turnout this year. I'll post some pics at some point....

And FYI for everyone that wasnt there- that video is a _horrible_ example of 4ngieFest. It showed only the riciest cars and moronic driving stunts. Trust me, there were some very tastefully modified cars there, and most of the enthusiasts there acted like adults.
The ass clowns that decided to do donuts (in the DIRECT line of sight of the Stone Mountain police outpost) may have caused us to have to find a new venue next year. Angie was not happy, and they got kicked out immediately after that gross display of douchebaggery.
The member here DNRC took some fantastic photos, and I'm sure Halston (DinanM3ATL) has some good ones too. I'll try to find a link.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)

riciest lol :rofl:

yeah slammed 2002ti and 6 series as well as very clean e39 m5s soooo ricey 

there was only one ricey car there, that white e90 which was not in the video, and no one was kicked out lol but nice try kthxbye


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

PhilipWOT said:


> I was at 4ngieFest. It was a fantastic turnout this year. I'll post some pics at some point....
> 
> And FYI for everyone that wasnt there- that video is a _horrible_ example of 4ngieFest. It showed only the riciest cars and moronic driving stunts. Trust me, there were some very tastefully modified cars there, and most of the enthusiasts there acted like adults.
> The ass clowns that decided to do donuts (in the DIRECT line of sight of the Stone Mountain police outpost) may have caused us to have to find a new venue next year. Angie was not happy, and they got kicked out immediately after that gross display of douchebaggery.
> The member here DNRC took some fantastic photos, and I'm sure Halston (DinanM3ATL) has some good ones too. I'll try to find a link.


I could get really excited about this, if I was 15. :rofl:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)

Bmwcat said:


> I could get really excited about this, if I was 15. :rofl:


hmmm ... because according to your posts on here I thought you were atleast 15 if not younger.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> hmmm ... because according to your posts on here I thought you were atleast 15 if not younger.


I didnt post a Ricer video with guys puking.  But to be fair Ill send this link to my 12 year nephew. he'll love it. BTW, Im 55 and a college grad.


----------



## Kwalking5 (Sep 21, 2008)

:thumbup: Nice video man ...not sure what's causing all the hate.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)

Bmwcat said:


> I didnt post a Ricer video with guys puking.  But to be fair Ill send this link to my 12 year nephew. he'll love it. BTW, Im 55 and a college grad.


So your 55 and sitting on a car forum talking back to a bunch of 20-30 year olds.... :rofl:

good luck with that.



Kwalking5 said:


> :thumbup: Nice video man ...not sure what's causing all the hate.


Thanks man


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

it looked like a very good time..rice or not..the "2002" was a sweeet looker as for the e30's that did make it sweetness too..........


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> So your 55 and sitting on a car forum talking back to a bunch of 20-30 year olds.... :rofl:
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> Thanks man


:rofl: The off-topic forum you posted this in is populated by a high number of doctors, engineers etc. You really didnt think theyd get excited about a Ricer video with burning rubber and a guy puking into waste baskets?? 
I will pass this along to my nephew, he'll like it Im sure!!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)

Bmwcat said:


> :rofl: The off-topic forum you posted this in is populated by a high number of doctors, engineers etc. You really didnt think theyd get excited about a Ricer video with burning rubber and a guy puking into waste baskets??
> I will pass this along to my nephew, he'll like it Im sure!!


:rofl: high number of doctors and engineers, lol friends and fellow enthusiast who are on L4P a High End Exotic and Luxury car forum (mostly doctors, lawyers etc) can even appreciate it. My gf is an mechanical engineer and she thought it looked like a good time. Get over your superiority complex and don't think you are speaking for eveyone.

I'm not going to even waste my time responding to you lol Hope your still driving mid 90 3 series into your 60's lol


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Bmwcat said:


> :rofl: The off-topic forum you posted this in is populated by a high number of doctors, engineers etc. You really didnt think theyd get excited about a Ricer video with burning rubber and *a guy puking into waste baskets??*
> I will pass this along to my nephew, he'll like it Im sure!!


+1 That's where he lost me as a viewer, although I saw a few more examples of douchebaggery before I was able to click x and make it go away.

If those scenes at the beginning aren't representational of the entire video, don't start with them. It implies the entire thing is just another young person's ego video. This almost reminds me of a Jimmy540i post.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> :rofl: high number of doctors and engineers, lol friends and fellow enthusiast who are on L4P a High End Exotic and Luxury car forum (mostly doctors, lawyers etc) can even appreciate it. My gf is an mechanical engineer and she thought it looked like a good time. Get over your superiority complex and don't think you are speaking for eveyone.
> 
> I'm not going to even waste my time responding to you lol Hope your still driving mid 90 3 series into your 60's lol


I love my E36 and will drive it fast for may years. And have fun puking into garbage cans. :rofl:


----------

